# Cronometro digital



## Esli Hernandez (Nov 8, 2006)

estoy realizando un cronometro digital pero tengo un problema logre montarlo pero con un solo pulsador, y necesito dos pulsadores uno que me inicie el conteo y lo pae y el otro pulsdor que lo resetee, si tienen un circuito que me puedan facilitar...

Este es el cronómetro, está en Circuit Maker


----------



## capitanp (Nov 8, 2006)

pon otro pulsador en paralelo al que tienes
muestranos que tienes....
saludos


----------



## robelectronico (Nov 19, 2006)

Si hay un circuito lo puede realizar con un circuito integrado 74 LS 161 este tiene en su configuración donde ingresar una señal de reloj , tiene un clear , y el paro lo puede realizar con un FLiP-flop tipo D,  con este  circuito puedes tener lo 3 pulsantes que pides y la salida la puedes mandar a unos displays la verdad te mandaria el circuito pero no se como ponerlo aca en la hoja y no visito este foro regularmente asi que no podria ayudarte mas .


----------



## Esli Hernandez (Nov 23, 2006)

gracias men ya lo monte el que me dijistes con el 74 ls 161 me funciona al pelo gracias


----------



## tatan15ster (Nov 29, 2008)

al momento de simular en el proteus no me funciona el esquema de tu crónometro , estás seguro de que te funciona , claro para agregar el boton reset ,start y stop es solo agregarle un flipflop mas  en modo basculación , por fa ayuda en tu esquema a mi no me funca


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 30, 2008)

hola amigo

t recomiendo 1 contador de decadas, el que t recomendaron sta muy bien 74LS161, y tiene reset incorporado, con el k armastes
tu circuito no es muy recomendable.

saludos


----------



## 13901390 (Abr 15, 2009)

alguien pudiera poner el circuito del cronometro digital se lo agradeceria bastante , de antemano gracias , saludos


----------



## DURAN1399 (Sep 19, 2009)

Me interesaria mucho si el diagrama lo pones en livewire  o pcb wizard


----------



## baseball (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola ami tambien me urge montar un cronometro para el veirnes es un proyecto de la escuela. Me gusto tu circuito porque no esta laborioso si me lo puedes mandar porfavor me urgeee! si puedes ami correo es No se permite publicar correos pliiiss!


----------



## juanchy (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola Muchachos, Ingenieros, estoy atorado con un proyecto de un reloj dijital con cronometro, al reloj se le tiene que ajustar la hora, y el cronometro empezar de 0 oobviamente, alguna sugerencia ?


----------

